# If you feed TOTW, which formula?



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about switching to TOTW, not sure which formula is suited for a senior. 

Thanks


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I feed all 4 formulas. I rotate between them. But I have a 2yr old GSD so I'm not sure which would be best for a senior?

Maybe the Lamb or Salmon formula because they have less ingredients and no chicken? 

Sorry.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Cass gets the Wetlands formula and she loves it.

Gunnar just got switched to the Pacific Stream formula because he has a sensetivity to chicken and he loves it as well.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Phoenix gets Pacific Stream due to chicken allergies.

What are you looking for in a food for your senior? If you want to decrease calories, the Pacific Stream has lower calories, which may mean feeding more for a healthy active younger dog, but if you have a less active senior, it may be something you want to consider.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Pacific Stream for all our dogs 1-8 years old.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

We just switched to Pacific stream a few weeks ago. I tried the lamb and the Bison.
So far the dogs are less gassy with Pacific stream and Macy's body odor is completely gone!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i think the Pacific Stream is a better formula for seniors, i always had good luck with it............


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Switched from Orijen 80/20 to TOTW High Prairie. Lot less gas and less smelly poops... yuck.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Right now I am feeding the High Prairie. I have also fed the Pacific stream.


----------



## AggieVet (Feb 25, 2011)

TOTW is supposed to be fantastic for all life stages, from puppy to senior. I've never used it, but I know people who swear by it. I'd just look for a formula that was high in protein.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

My older girl Kacee was on the Pacific Stream variety. She did well on it. I also added oils to her dry food as well. We rotate all varieties also but the salmon variety is a main staple here.


----------

